
 Looks like Twitter is down? - davewiner
http://twitter.com/
======
JoeMoreno
Since it's up and down, intermittently, I'm guessing that it might be a load
balancer or network switch problem. Worst case would be a DNS issues.

------
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5093964>

And it's fine for me.

